# 2.7T Swap in my MK4 Jetta GL



## jet-x (Aug 29, 2005)

Unfourtnatley a deer hit my toy last night and she is totaled. It was a 2001 Audi A6 2.7t. I also own a 2001 VW Jetta GL 2.NO GO. The Jetta has a alot of miles on it but the body and interior is still great. I havent heard of anyone doing a swap of a 2.7t engine in a vw and was wondering if it were possible or if somebody has heard of someone doing this, or could give me any references.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.7T Swap in my MK4 Jetta GL (jet-x)*

This would be an awesome swap. I don't think this swap has been done/attempted before. *But* where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Swap in my MK4 Jetta GL (jet-x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jet-x* »_Unfourtnatley a deer hit my toy last night and she is totaled. It was a 2001 Audi A6 2.7t. I also own a 2001 VW Jetta GL 2.NO GO. The Jetta has a alot of miles on it but the body and interior is still great. I havent heard of anyone doing a swap of a 2.7t engine in a vw and was wondering if it were possible or if somebody has heard of someone doing this, or could give me any references. 


There was a company called L-sport in Quebec.They did a 2.7TT conversion and kept it transverse.I am not sure if they used the 02J gearbox from a 4cylinder or the 02M from a VR6/1.8T but I do know it has been done.


----------

